# trumpet??



## Deepcreekdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

I really want to learn to play one but I don't want to sink a lot of money in it not knowing if I can even play it. Is there any difference in the ease of playing compared to a wing bone? Really wanting to learn before the season starts back up so figure I better get started now!!  Thanks


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2013)

I would recommend doing some research and find a call maker and form a relationship with him. This will cut the learning curve. I wouldn't scrimp on a trumpet. Get one from a reputable maker that stands by his work. Another option would be contact M Sharpe on here and talk to him about his Jordan yelper. Same concept and they are very reasonably priced for the quality.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone can learn to play a trumpet, it's a matter if you want to put in the time to learn how to use one. I have been using a trumpet for 3 seasons now. I am an average caller at best, but I have killed birds with my trumpet. 

I own trumpets from a few different call makers. Billy Buice and Mike Williams make the two that fit my style of calling the best. A Buice has 5 different mouthpieces and would probably be the easiest to learn to play due to the fact you can find a mouthpiece that fits you best and stick with it. Let me know if you need any contact info.


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 13, 2013)

The new Alan Sentell would be a good choice too


----------



## Killdee (Aug 13, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> The new Alan Sentell would be a good choice too



All good answers above!!!, Alan has a low priced trumpet with a DVD that would be a good start. You cant have just 1-2 trumpets anyway, need a few from all the several excellent call makers on here.


----------



## JMB (Aug 13, 2013)

I grew up using a trumpet and have to say after using them pretty much my entire life two things are for sure. 
1. Not all are created equal. Buy a good one or you're going to get frustrated.
2. A good one is deadly in the right hands.

As for what kind, I'm partial to Billy Buice  (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Killdee (Aug 13, 2013)

I have one of Mr.Billys earlier calls, came with a white and a pink mouthpiece. Are you his son, I think you came into Hopkins Sporting Goods on South Cobb drive in the 80's and sold this one to 1 of the owners. He couldnt run it, gave up and gave it to me. I have only in the past few years learned to appreciate a trumpet and how to use 1. I Still have a long way to go........


----------



## JMB (Aug 13, 2013)

Man if you have a pink and original white mouthpiece, don't ever sell them. That's some old school mojo there!

Yessir, I'm his son on most days when he claims me


----------



## Killdee (Aug 13, 2013)

About what year was the pink-white made? No date or signature, no I wouldnt think about selling.


----------



## JMB (Aug 13, 2013)

Could be anywhere between mid-late 70s and mid 80s


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

I met you in 1994 at unicoi Neil was there I remember you could play one better than your Dad , might say you were weened on one , nice pic and some killer birds too ! I still have my 25th anniversary set !


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a serious question about the Buice trumpets. What are the differences in the mouthpieces and what are some benefits of having interchangeable mouthpieces?


----------



## JMB (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh yea, I remember that. I believe it was one of the last shows Neil came to up at Unicoi. Yep, pretty sure my folks used one as a pasifier when I was a baby. 

The mouthpieces have varying hole diameters (we have started making some modifications to existing mouthpieces as well) so with the interchangeable option, you can have different pitches with different mouthpieces. Also, since everyone runs a call differently, picking the right mouthpiece is very important. Some folks call or learn better on a small diameter because the air regulation is easier. I like a large diameter opening with some backbore for volume and aggressive cutting. Ideally, I'm looking for that percussive "pop" or "crack" when the call rolls over in a yelp for locating and then go to a slightly smaller diameter when I want to get more "turkey" out of the call and not blow out their ear drums.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guy for all the great info. I may need to just bite the bullet and get a "real one".


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 14, 2013)

Deepcreek

PM Sent


----------



## strutnrut (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't want no one to take this the wrong way but IMO
There are a lot of trumpet callmakers. 
There are some good trumpet callmakers. 
There are a few great trumpet callmakers. 
BUT PRICE ISN'T ALWAYS WHAT SET THESE GUYS APART......


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 14, 2013)

strutnrut said:


> Don't want no one to take this the wrong way but IMO
> There are a lot of trumpet callmakers.
> There are some good trumpet callmakers.
> There are a few great trumpet callmakers.
> BUT PRICE ISN'T ALWAYS WHAT SET THESE GUYS APART......



x2


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 14, 2013)

most of the call makers  I know have been Making Calls And Killing Turkeys With Their TurmpetS for at least 20 years ! Of Course That's Just My Opion...I Think IF I Was A Newbie I Would Look For That , Not For But Kisser.. I Just Want A Good Call


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 14, 2013)

Ron, who's would you recommend? Aside from Frank's.

I kinda like the looks of that one in the top right pic of JMB's.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 14, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Ron, who's would you recommend? Aside from Frank's.
> 
> I kinda like the looks of that one in the top right pic of JMB's.



I like all of Jamie's calls, but I really want that old Paper Micarta MP he has.


----------



## longbearded1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Alan Sentells trumpets play very easy, the new set of call and DVD are a great deal for $50.00.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 14, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Ron, who's would you recommend? Aside from Frank's.
> 
> I kinda like the looks of that one in the top right pic of JMB's.



Very Nice Callers , Like I Said Earlier , If I Were A Newbie Common Sene Would Tell Me To Get One From A Call Maker With Experience More The Ten Years Making Calls And Hunting With One Of Course That's Jmo !


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 14, 2013)

Turkey is turkey, no matter how long a guy has been building them.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 14, 2013)

Longevity is not a selling point to me. When I read and hear other experienced callers mention certain names over and over and over again I take notice and I have been very pleased with the calls I have bought over the past  from MKW, Mark Sharp and GaDawg and I dont think any have been at it very many years. All sound and play differently but all are full of turkey and craftsmanship and I would recommend any of them. 
 A persons personality or holier than thou attitude is not a selling point to me regardless of their time in the call building business.


----------



## ChickInATree (Aug 14, 2013)

Until I saw the pictures of the turkeys, I was going to post that I had a youth Yamaha trumpet you could have for a good price.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 14, 2013)

Any well made Bone, Cane/ Jordan / Wooden Bodied yelper or Trumpet will get you where you wanna be. Well made, they are all killers.


----------



## MKW (Aug 14, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Turkey is turkey, no matter how long a guy has been building them.



Yes, sir. 

Mike


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> If I Were A Newbie Common Sene Would Tell Me To Get One From A Call Maker



Or buy from someone who isn't going to smash your call into a hundred pieces if you send it back for repair.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Id rather have one good trumpet , then ten junkers that no mater who plays them sound flat , now a days there are allot of newbie call makers out here trying make their names , and I respect that , and allot   the people Bragging these guys up are just learning an dont have clue on how to play one or what a good one sounds like ,     Some people get a free call to help promote these guys ...then you got some  that will cling to a dying collector in hope of him giving up a call or two......My recommendation is  buy from experience call makers make him play his call for you , most that I have met sound bad on their own calls. then see if he hunts with them....L,F makes the best sounding and is well made never had one break on me , i did have others break from poor construction,  Besides Cox ,Billy Bucie ,Steve Turpin, Ralph Premar  ,Donald Bald , Marlin Watkins and Herb Hornstra ...


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 14, 2013)

MKW said:


> Yes, sir.
> 
> Mike



Lets here that turkey M&M do a sound file


----------



## MKW (Aug 14, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Lets here that turkey M&M do a sound file




LOL...you're like the kid in the back seat on a long trip...Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
Not interested...sorry.

Mike


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2013)

MKW said:


> LOL...you're like the kid in the back seat on a long trip...Are we there yet? Are we there yet?



He's somebody's puppet...and a broken record!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 14, 2013)

We have a groupie on board......


----------



## Gadget (Aug 14, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> He's somebody's puppet...and a broken record!




.......... and


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 14, 2013)

Killdee said:


> We have a groupie on board......



More than one groupie on this board...


----------



## JMB (Aug 14, 2013)

What strutandrut said...totally agree. 

I've seen so many "new" callmakers come out of the woodwork in the last 15 years. It's funny. When my father and I went to our first NWTF show in 1990, nobody knew what a trumpet was except for a few. Several guys even asked us if they were candle holders (NO JOKE). 

Dad has been doing it since 1968, Frank and Steve for a long, long time as well (along with several other fellas). Some of the new guys are making some amazing trumpets like Alan and a few other fellows who's calls I've played and been very impressed to the point of trading or plopping down hard earned cash to own one. 

What really gets me is there are a lot of "call makers" who make a gorgeous trumpet but seem to have zero clue as to what makes the thing tick inside. There's a lot more to it than drilling a big hole, a medium hole, and a little hole. Some have been doing it longer than others and some have just copied other folks' designs and slapped a $150+ price tag on them. 

Personally, I've played some great calls less than $100 (like the Wildtalker by Mike Battey). Great production call. I've also played some $1000 calls that sounded like a $10 Penns Woods Yelper. 

Best thing is to try a few, talk to the call maker(s), and have them help you out. Don't think just because a guy charges premium that you're getting a truly good call. If you can't play it yet, listen to the call maker or bring a friend that is proficient with a trumpet. Like guitars, there are Gibsons and Martins and Guilds that are classics and some that are real dogs. Gotta play them before you buy

Sorry for the long post; I'm trying to avoid Duck Dynasty

J


----------



## Brad (Aug 15, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Lets here that turkey M&M do a sound file



What is your agenda with your posts? Everybody knows what callmaker you prefer,and that's fine. But to come on here every chance you get and belittle other peoples calls is off putting in my opinion. I don't care what other people think a call sounds like I care what turkeys think it sounds like and there are piles of dead gobblers who seemed to like calls other than a cox. If the mere mention of a certain guys name makes you cringe that bad you may find OG more suitable for you.


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 15, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Lets here that turkey M&M do a sound file



I'm assuming I'm one of the M's.

I do a sound file for every one that calls me wanting to buy a call. I even did one for you the other night on the phone....with a wingbone and an MKW trumpet.


----------



## strutnrut (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree that the Wildtalker is one of the best production calls I have ever run. 
I would reckon I am in one of those new guys. I have been having fun figuring them out for about 10 years.  The turkeys seem to like them. The one thing that gets me is that alot of people beleive that a newer callmaker is lacking in sound.   
Here is something to think about. 
You ever hear your voice on a recording? I know mine sound different to me when I listen to the recorded sound. I think that when people are only listening to the call when they are playing it that their ears are playing tricks on them. Therefore they think that the turkey they are hearing is the true sound that is coming out but in fact the sound that is really being produced isn't truely the sound that the turkeys here.  
Do individual turkeys hear differently? Is this the reason why one turkey will respond when another turkey will not?  
It's like the TV singing shows. Some of these people are convinced that they can truely sing. When in fact they couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. 
Are we the same way when playing a call? Why do some people like a callmakers call and another person doesn't? Does everyone play a call the same way? IMO   NO they do not.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 15, 2013)

Ron,

What good would it be for a guy who is wanting to just get started in trumpet calling to get a Cox? There is no doubt Frank makes a good cal but the wait is 2 years to get a call. Unless you pay 3 times the price on eBay, Franks trumpets aren't readily available.


----------



## JMB (Aug 15, 2013)

Those are some fine looking calls and gobblers there s'n'r. 
I totally agre, not everybody's calls sound the same thank goodness. I know after I've hunted bird with one trumpet or whatever call I'm using for more than a couple of days, if he's a smart fella, he won't answer that call and might even walk away. Plus, the sound one fella likes may not be the sound another fella likes. 

I'm so used to playing a particular style, it is hard for me to use a call that is not similar. Dad can rock a wingbone and I can get by, but can pull off the trick notes.


----------



## strutnrut (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree,  I like a yelper with a wingbone but thewingbone Mark built will see playing time real soon. Do you think your Dad would use someone else's wood to build a call. I have been working on getting some special wood and just wondered if he does this. It will take a few months to get it ready. 
As for calls, Trumpets work great up here where I am at because they don't hear a lot of them.  I try and carry a couple trumpets with me. I like them to have total different pitch just to sound more like a couple of hens instead of just one. The interchangable mothpiece woul be killers for this.  A good call will do this most of the time but reckon I like my Bling Bling. If I only carried what I needed I wouldn't have a 50 lb turkey vest.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Brad If I Hurt Yours Or Anyones Feelings I Am Turly Sorry , Some Times I'm To Honest , Guess I Call Things The Way I See Them Or Should I Say Hear  Them , I Never Named Anyones Name  Nor Did I Start This , Been Called A Puppet By Ole Rex Upchuck , A Groupee By Killde, Yet Ole Killer Was Asking Me Years Back For Help On a trumpet Still Have His Pm  Lol , If That Means Callup An Killing Turkey Than Thats Me . Yes Do A Sound File ! Show Us All How A real Turkey Sound, I Was Asked Besides Mr Cox Who Would I Recommend An I Gave A List ! If You Are Mad Because You Weren't On The List Well I Cant Judge A Call I Haven't Played Again Sorry Bout that But Ihave Been A  Grand National Judge 2 Time An Judged The First Tom Turpin An Charles Jordan Calls For Sound ! Fyi


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 15, 2013)

All this talk can get confusing, starts to sound like this.



http://soundjax.com/tarzan_sounds-1.html


----------



## Killdee (Aug 15, 2013)

Aww now you know I was just teasing you a lil.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Ron,
> 
> What good would it be for a guy who is wanting to just get started in trumpet calling to get a Cox? There is no doubt Frank makes a good cal but the wait is 2 years to get a call. Unless you pay 3 times the price on eBay, Franks trumpets aren't readily available.


 Will  that's a real good question , It's Worth Waiting On , Most People That Get One Get Right Back On The List !


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Id rather have one good trumpet , then ten junkers that no mater who plays them sound flat , now a days there are allot of newbie call makers out here trying make their names , and I respect that , and allot   the people Bragging these guys up are just learning an dont have clue on how to play one or what a good one sounds like ,     Some people get a free call to help promote these guys ...then you got some  that will cling to a dying collector in hope of him giving up a call or two......My recommendation is  buy from experience call makers make him play his call for you , most that I have met sound bad on their own calls. then see if he hunts with them....L,F makes the best sounding and is well made never had one break on me , i did have others break from poor construction,  Besides Cox ,Billy Bucie ,Steve Turpin, Ralph Premar  ,Donald Bald , Marlin Watkins and Herb Hornstra ...


 kinda like a broken record  Will I'm not on here to help pedal calls for Mr. Cox   obviously hes in high demand ....sorry your confused about this but when I'm asked who I like then I give my honest answer as stated above , an buy all means buy the other calls , it is your prerogative , have you got to play one of Franks calls yet ? I don't believe they take 2 years to get maybe a year who knows  !


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 16, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> kinda like a broken record  Will I'm not on here to help pedal calls for Mr. Cox   obviously hes in high demand ....sorry your confused about this but when I'm asked who I like then I give my honest answer as stated above , an buy all means buy the other calls , it is your prerogative , have you got to play one of Franks calls yet ? I don't believe they take 2 years to get maybe a year who knows  !



Yes, I've played plenty of them, and I like them. I like my Buice better, but I am still on Frank's list and don't plan on getting off due to the fact that he makes a great call. 

I'm not trying to take anything away from Frank's calls. But suggesting a Cox trumpet to someone just getting started is just not good advice. Whether the wait be one year or two, it's still too long of a wait for someone needing a trumpet now.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 16, 2013)

Will contact Ralph Permar, better caller then what Frank makes.....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 16, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Will contact Ralph Permar, better caller then what Frank makes.....



I have played  a few of Ralph trumpets. He makes a dandy for sure. I have been meaning to get one from him for the past year. Do you have his contact information Rick?


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to say I waited for 9-12 months the get one from Frank.  I only have 3 trumpets and they are all from him.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 16, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I have played  a few of Ralph trumpets. He makes a dandy for sure. I have been meaning to get one from him for the past year. Do you have his contact information Rick?



He is a member on Osage Roost...Think he goes by Old Geezer.


----------



## MKW (Aug 16, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Will  that's a real good question , It's Worth Waiting On , Most People That Get One Get Right Back On The List !



They are good. IMO, most folks get right back on the list because of Ebay/resale value. They do have great resale value and that is a great reason to be on the list. One thing is for sure, you will never loose money on a Cox trumpet. Several folks that I know buy trumpets from Cox for the investment and hunt with others.

Mike


----------



## HGC1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I know this I had never seen a trumpet work till I came over to hunt in GA I settled on a Buice trumpet and a Mero trumpet Called them up said I want a trumpet and in a few days I had a trumpet! If I had to wait 2 years for trumpet I wouldn't own one but I am no collector of calls I guess.. Since I have learned the trumpet I started building my own but for someone learning there's no need in waiting a year or 2 you can pick up the phone and get one in three days that will have as much or more turkey it than a trumpet with a 2 yr wait!!!!


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 16, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I have played  a few of Ralph trumpets. He makes a dandy for sure. I have been meaning to get one from him for the past year. Do you have his contact information Rick?



Here is one of Ralphs with the Bourbon M/P. for sale, may be able to pick it up cheaper than a new one. Doesn't make the bourbon M/P anymore I do not think, so will have some collectability with it as well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 16, 2013)

Deepcreekdawg said:


> Anyone have a trumpet lying around they want to sell? I really want to learn to play one but I don't want to sink a lot of money in it not knowing if I can even play it. Is there any difference in the ease of playing compared to a wing bone? Really wanting to learn before the season starts back up so figure I better get started now!!  Thanks



getting back to your original question.  You can pick it up pretty quickly.  I started with a cane yelper first before I got a trumpet.  As for as money goes, what is your budget?  If you need any help since you are in Southwest Ga give me a holler.  I live in Crisp co.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 16, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I have played  a few of Ralph trumpets. He makes a dandy for sure. I have been meaning to get one from him for the past year. Do you have his contact information Rick?






Pm you when I get home in a couple days.


----------



## Double Cluck (Aug 17, 2013)

I waited awhile on my Cox trumpet. I also waited awhile on my Mann box call, Williams long box, and even had to wait about a month to get a Siren from Supreme. (he was waiting on some material) Some that you have to wait on are worth the wait.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 17, 2013)

J. L. Erb said:


> Here is one of Ralphs with the Bourbon M/P. for sale, may be able to pick it up cheaper than a new one. Doesn't make the bourbon M/P anymore I do not think, so will have some collectability with it as well.



no link?


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 17, 2013)

It's on e-bay Will. I saw it there yesterday.


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't forget Matt McClain also makes a fine trumpet!!


----------



## MKW (Aug 17, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Don't forget Matt McClain also makes a fine trumpet!!



Yes, he does!

Mike


----------



## JMB (Aug 17, 2013)

He sure does SNR, a lot of folks send him unique or special wood.

Ralph does make a great call. My father traded for one recently and it was an exceptional sounding call.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Don't forget Matt McClain also makes a fine trumpet!!



I've heard a few of his and they too are great, not to mention I've heard solid reviews of his calls by folks who have calls by all the makers mentioned and several others that haven't been discussed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter, are you still a big fan of the Spur Hill trumpets?  I remember you mentioning having used them in the past.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 17, 2013)

Permar Caller Link.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/181195060075?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 I thought it was linked, may have been removed ?


----------



## longbearded1 (Aug 17, 2013)

A man that has never turkey hunted or made a turkey call that is good with tools and a micrometer can turn out a great sounding call on his first attempt just by copying another mans work. So the fact that a newbie can't make an outstanding call is  pretty much shot. I have calls from what I consider to be some of the best in the business, including L.F. but he has been difficult to deal with after I received my first call. Tried getting another and asked about a turpin call but he apparently only makes those for a select few people, like a guy in Texas.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 17, 2013)

J. L. Erb said:


> Permar Caller Link.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181195060075?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> ...



Interesting to me reading the sellers description of the call, you would think he wouldn't have wanted to sell it.


----------



## muddpuppi (Aug 18, 2013)

And he said i was rude..


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 18, 2013)

The name calling will stop now.  Address your comments to the issue at hand and leave the personal comments out.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 18, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> The name calling will stop now.  Address your comments to the issue at hand and leave the personal comments out.


Sounds Good To Me. Like I Said Im Always Willing To help Someone Learn The Trumpet !


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 18, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> Interesting to me reading the sellers description of the call, you would think he wouldn't have wanted to sell it.



Sold Cheap for one of Ralphs call's. I hear ya n the Description.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 18, 2013)

Deepcreekdawg said:


> I really want to learn to play one but I don't want to sink a lot of money in it not knowing if I can even play it. Is there any difference in the ease of playing compared to a wing bone? Really wanting to learn before the season starts back up so figure I better get started now!!  Thanks



No Difference, A well made call should play easy, beit a Bone or Yelper or Turned Mouth Piece.
 Just takes time on your neck, some can pick it up in no time, some a bit longer, no different than a Box or slate, one needs to spend time with the call.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 20, 2013)

Spur Hill Trumpets and Mr. Charlton, the Maker is an Old School Turkey Man from Georgia. Worked closely with Larry Hearn, Parker Weadon, and I believe Mr. Buice. He is the One who made the Crown Trumpet after Larry's passing as a Memorial Caller, sanctioned and approved by Parker and Eric Hearn, Larrys Son, who owned the Crowns patent at the time.
Charlton is an Old School Turkey Hunter, A Southern Gentleman, and one could not go wrong with the purchase of one of his calls, His Trumpets are Top Shelf Hunting Calls.


----------

